
Show HN: Graph Galaxy – Graph Visualization Made Easy - devtty
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/graph-galaxy/id1473722262
======
devtty
Graph Galaxy is a modern WYSIWYG editor for Graphviz.

You can use it to create a large graph without writing any source code. It has
an intuitive and efficient user interface. One of the most powerful features
is that it implements a full-featured attribute system to support the
cascading style. That means it's easy to set the default attributes for graph
components.

